# severums fins



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i just moved my two severums into their new 75. they seem very happy. good color and they seem good.

this evening i was watching them and they were twitching their fins. it was weird. havnt seen em do it before. im pretty sure ones a female and ones a male, but they are still pretty small so im not totally sure. could this be a mating type thing or do they have some disease? im paranoid about putting them in a new tank with the cycling and everything, always makes me paranoid doing that.

anyways, anyone have any thoughts? is this a good thing or a bad thing or just relax and stop worrying?

by the way, thank you to everyone for all the help with tank setup questions. i asked a million questions to get things set up and all the advice helped me sooooo much. BIG thanks to everyone on here who helped me.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats!

One is sort of shaking their fins in front of the other?

It could be a mating thing... could be a male-male dominance kind of thing...

We have two 6" males, and they do the "courtship" dance every once and a while: Shaking fins, swimming in circles, lots of touching... they even lip-locked once. :lol:

As always, keep an eye on them as they acclimate to the new tank.

-Ryan


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Is it mostly their tail fins - are they clamping their tail fin and twitching with it straight out? My Severums do that once in a while, but i think it may be an itchy kind of thing. It's a bit different than the usual "fanning" that they give each other while relating.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

what would happen, theres a spot in the back of the tank they both like. they hide behind a few pieces of piled driftwood.

one would hide in the spot and the other would go right in front of the one in the spot and twitch their red anal fins and tail fins. then the one who was just twitching would go around and chase the other out of the spot, take it over and the other would go in front and do the same thing with the anal and tail fins.

they went back and forth for a few minutes. the thing that confused me was there was no real chasing or agression, just like they were messing with eachother. thats why i was confused, cause usually if there is chasing going on the one being chased will hide. here they were like playing tag or something.

since i moved them into the larger tank they are acting alot different. usually the big one (male i think) is always in front when they swim together. now sometimes the smaller (female i think) will be swimming and the larger one will fall in line behind her. then they do the fin thing.

just interesting. i guess im not asking questions anymore, just sharing some observations. i think they are just happy to finally be in their big tank and out of the old 29. they were getting very skittish in the small tank.


----------

